# YouTube Video Positionieren wie?



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Hab auf meiner Webseite nen Youtube Video eingebettet, so wie kann ich die Position ändern? Hab volgenden Code:



```
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #657FB2;
}
-->

{position:absolute
</style>
#video_name {
margin-left:210px;
margin-top:50px;
position:absolute;
}
{
</head>
```

Das Video ist aber immernoch an der selben Stelle!!


----------



## HORNSWOGGLE (19. Juli 2008)

Jemand muss doch sowas schon gemacht haben?


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (19. Juli 2008)

Hab jetzt auch nicht so viel Ahnung von html.
Aber du müsstest das mit den Werten hinter margin-left bzw top machen können.


----------



## Duxias (19. Juli 2008)

der CSS-Teil ist total verkorkst. Probiers mal so:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #657FB2;
}
#video_name {
margin-left:210px;
margin-top:50px;
position:absolute;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------

